# Removing a cassette without a chainwhip?



## RichyX (May 20, 2008)

I just received my new cassette in the post.
My lockring remover is here, but my chainwhip is 300 miles away.

Is there an easy way to remove the cassette without one?

I have a new chain if that could be used in place of the chainwhip.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Try it with a chain , the handle on a chainwhip gives you leverage so be prepared .


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Use locking pliers on a length of chain, and you can get the needed leverage. Alternatively, screw a length of chain to a short length of 2x4. Basically, the idea is to couple a lever with a length of chain, and you have replicated the concept of a chain whip.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Be a man and use your bare hands
If that hurts, how about getting something thick and rubbery to hold around it whilst you sort the lockring?
Or leave the chain on, and wedge the pedals against something so the chain, and cassette wont move?


----------



## quietcornerrider (Jun 6, 2009)

In a pinch, I've clamped an old chain in a vice and it held the cassette enough to loosen the lockring.

It's not pretty, or easy, but it does work.

Alternatively, my friend did the homemade version, and took an old spanner and drilled a hole through it and pop riveted it together. It works brilliantly.


----------



## RichyX (May 20, 2008)

It came off after few minutes of persistence with the old chain wrapped around the cassette.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mb2boost (Sep 22, 2008)

I took a old chain slid it through a 12" piece of pipe and vice gripped the chain together where it exited the pipe. Worked easy and fast


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Since we're just contributing ideas... I used an old piece of chain wrapped around an old crank+chainring. The arm was enough to give leverage. Later, I bought one of those "chain wrenches" from the hardware store. Cheaper than a bike-brand "chain whip" and _exactly _the same concept.


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

These work in a pinch

http://www.m-gineering.nl/nbtg.htm


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

Zip, nice idea!! Where does one get one?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

check out my homemade...
handle is half of an old wire crimper/stripper


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

A hand, gloved if need be, is better than another tool as I always have my hand handy.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

chas_martel said:


> A hand, gloved if need be, is better than another tool as I always have my hand handy.


You should be able to remove it with your hand(gloved) and lockring tool. If you can't, it's too tight.


----------



## CoreyBiker (Dec 23, 2009)

Try this 




But saying that I'd recommend just getting a chain whip really.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

My homemade tool is similar to Highdell's and I have had it for probably 20 years. 
For the handle, I used a mending plate from a hardware store, which is just a flat piece of metal with screw holes already in it, which saves you from having to drill, like this:

http://www.hardwarestore.com/pop-print/larger-image.aspx?prodNo=79896

Then you take your piece of chain and attach it to the screw hole near the end using the chains own rivet and a chain tool. Simple.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

dell, thats so ghetto... i love it! :lol: im going to rip your idea off and make one later today!

you'll always run across an extra tight cassette. on my bike i frequently ride, holding the cassette with a rag works fine.. i needed the tool the very first time i removed it though.


----------



## Jvan_wert (Apr 8, 2007)

I use a cheap strap wrench, the plastic kind with the rubber strap for oil filters, or an old piece of chain and vicegrips. wrap the cahin and clamp the vicegrips to both ends.


----------



## orangeskill (Nov 2, 2009)

until i got a chain whip I used a piece of old chain taped to a wooden dowel. it worked just as well.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

My latest one was done up too tight so had to use the vice and an old piece of chain.
In the past the old piece of chain, one end around cassette the other wrapped around my foot worked pretty well!


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

In the past I've used an old t-shirt. Wrap it around the cassette about 2 times so it grips down on itself. Then take the end thats free and bring it out the the tire. Grip the shirt and tire in one hand, use your lockring tool with the other.

I've since made a homebrew whip with an old chain and some aluminum stock.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

ncfisherman said:


> You should be able to remove it with your hand(gloved) and lockring tool. If you can't, it's too tight.


After torquing the lockring to the target spec of 40-50 Newton-meters, I highly doubt you'd be able to remove the lockring while holding the cassette by hand. It's a lot of torque, plus most lockrings are serrated so they don't crawl loose.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks *mechBgon*, totally agree with that!! Wanted to respond when I first read, but no intertube war for me!

An old chain, timber hitch around almost anything, and you can figure the rest out- it's why it took me so long to get a whip, but finally inherited one.


----------

